# Beadblasted 20mm bracelet



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

*Beadblasted 20mm bracelet*


View Advert


As title, money waiting




*Advertiser*




Montybaber



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£50.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

